# Wet Grass!!!



## iluvmymini (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok guys and gals im back yet again with another puppy question... My Chihuahua "Mini" is 10mos old.... When we first brought her home (at 7weeks) we pee pee pad trained her.... which by the way she did fabalous with...N e ways for the past month or so we had to remove the pee pee pad from her and take her potty outside cause she ripes the pad apart.... Shes not all the way potty trained, she still has her accidents here and there but my question is why when the grass is wet she will not go potty???? She absoluty... positively will use whatever it takes....all of her lil 8lbs to get herself on dry land... And when its raining outside  wooooo she goes psycho... choaking herself and everything just to get back in the house. Then of course she has accidents on the carpet..... What can we do to stop this????? Shes my lil princess but come on!!! Is it her breed(Chihuahua)?????? SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Samantha


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm Melting.... I have a 110lb Rottweiler that melts in the rain and acts as though her feet are on fire if the grass is even damp. She has the benefit of being able to hold it for 12+ hours if the conditions are not right to go outside. She is a princess too. I doubt size has anything to do with it. I did take the time to train going potty on command (when it was dry) If I firmly tell her to Go Potty, she will. It is the fastest run out, squat, run back in you can imagine. It works. You could try that anyhow. It takes a little while to train, but I have found it to work. Good Luck.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Bless we do forget that dogs put us in situation. Little dog like your cute may I say.

Little body strong bouncing rotten rain hitting them I do a runner inside. Dogs have sensitive ears be surprise the nose of the rain does scare little dogs.

Not Like Labradors out in all weather dogs, I freeze sometimes my girls out in all weather with their thick coats.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

ROFL! I expect we all have at least one dog with these issues! Maddy will NOT put her prissy feet on the grass wet with morning dew . . .she goes to the end of the patio, swings her little fanny over the edge, and pees! LOL She'll gladly walk in the rain and get soaked, will race in the water along the beach, and jump with joy into the pool, but don't even think of asking her to get her little Poodle feet damp on wet grass!

Beau, my male, doesn't give a whit! He races out back to take care of business!

Luc, the Shih Tzu doesn't like wet grass, so he just goes on the patio. Sigh. 

When it's raining, I boot them out. They know they'd better take care of business if they want to get back in! LOL


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

sure sounds like a bunch of ladies dont want to get thier skirts wet to me. My mom has pekes and they do the same thing. And that would be what mom would say.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Lilly is the same way. It was a bear potty training her when it was raining. So one day I bought a very easy on velcro fastening little rain coat. She will only go in the rain with it on!! For the wet grass issue well we have 2 solutions. When potty training her in general we went out on leash and when mid stream in addition to praise I would unhook her leash so she could run free which she associated with happening after the potty. She hates to touch it but if I take her out on leash she associates it with quick potty = no leash. So she quickly potties and then sprints back to the door. The other resolve happened on its own. This summer we surrounded our patio with small river rock and one area is about 1x2 feet wide and is waiting for a fountain, well anyway, on on particularly wet day Miss Lilly trotted out in her little raincoat and walked right to the rocks and did her business and then looked back at me as if to say "thanks mom!" Does it aggravate me, sure, but its not in my house and thats what matters so I let her think those rocks are for her!


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Cute stories!

I can relate, Lilly our maltese was like that. We live in Wisconsin so there were times when I could barley see her little white head above the snow. Sometimes she would walk on the top crusty layer of the snow and then fall through.  

You could put a tarp down before it rains, (snicker...your neighbors will think you are nuts), use an umbrella over her head or put a potty pad outside for her on the wet grass. 

I have a Tibetan Terrier puppy and I hope she loves the rain and snow!


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

Tanner was the same way. I'm not it's 100% solved (it hasn't rained here in a while). I would just stand out there in the rain until she peed and pooped. I even made like I had fun in the rain, "Oh, yeah! Rain! Yay" to try to alleviate her reluctance. I jogged her up and down the block.

She finally figured out that she could get back in the house sooner if she did her thing faster.


----------



## dog08 (Sep 20, 2007)

possibly your Chihuahua is allergicm to wet grass..


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

Jasper doesn't like going out in the rain either (although he'll also happilywalk in the rain and roll in wet grass), somedays I literally have to carry him out before he'll go, or at least go with him. I'm planning to make a little sandpit area for him in the garden - it might also stop the kittens from using the houseplants as litter trays when it's wet!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy loves the rain and running in the grass but he hates baths. I wonder if I turned the shower head on and held it up high that he'd think it was rain and wouldn't fight me when its bath time.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Yup, like others have said, I just don't let Zoe come back inside until she's done her business. Now she knows to go quickly if she wants to get back in. But sometimes she likes the rain and sometimes she doesn't...I think she's still deciding!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i think i ought to flip Chloe over and check her sex again because she seems to be the only girl who acts like such a boy. lol. she doesnt give a lick about anything. wet grass, dry grass, mud, its all the same to her! during the summer she used to go over to the roots the grew along the ground from the pine trees and so LOVELY roll in the SAP. that took FOREVER to get out of her hair! shes a gem i tell ya....


----------

